# Browsing?



## norcal (Jul 15, 2009)

Last week we opened the gate to the BIG pasture for our 2 wethers to go browse in.   They aren't very adventurous.   I walk them out there, but then once I leave they go right back to their pen.   

How can I teach them to browse?
How do I know if I have good browse?   I've seen them eating brush & poison oak.    So, I know they know what's good. 

Are they just a bit scared?   Some of the grass is like 6' tall.


----------



## mully (Jul 15, 2009)

They are afraid.... 6ft grass would scare me. Work with then a little at a time take them out several times a day for awhile if you can. It is not that they do not know a good meal after all they are goats, they are just scared of the unknown. They will come around just give them love and patience ...I know it is hard to be patient with a goat sometimes.  Good luck!!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 15, 2009)

Goats don't like change.  Mine won't venture into the new pasture for a day or so and then go just to the gate, then a bit further until they are comfortable and browse and forage around the who pasture.  Also, mine definitely will not go into an area where they don't feel safe, including tall grass.


----------



## norcal (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks, I figured it's just NEW.   The tall grass is only in a couple spots, but 2-3' grass is all over the place.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 15, 2009)

We opened some new pasture to our goats sometime last year..  I was all super exited that they would have all this new area to roam and explore, but they were just kinda like...meh, whatever.  We walked them out there and they looked around a bit, then they followed us back into their old area and went back to business as usual.

I remember thinking it was all for naught for a while there because they just weren't using the space, and I remember a period of time where if my wife or I noticed the goats in their new area, we'd make a point to tell the other that we'd seen them out there...  

Thinking back, it was apparently kind of a "big deal" for a while if they went into their new area.  

They're out there everyday now, of course.  It so happens that there's a nice little limestone outcropping in there and it's not at all unusual to see them out there sleeping under the stars on the nice warm rocks..  

So, don't fret.  Your wether boys will come to appreciate your hard work in due time.  


PS...you might consider cutting that grass back a bit or at least cutting a few "paths" into it, especially since there are only two of them.  We have two scrub does together in tall grass and about once a week, we hear one or both start screaming and running around like crazy because they've become seperated and can't see one another for the grass.  

They were worse about it until I bush-hogged a few paths into it, and now they primarily follow the paths around picking at stuff along the edges.    Only when one goes "off the beaten path" and out of sight does the other start freaking out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 15, 2009)

Are goats like alpacas in that they usually won't eat tall grass? If we don't keep our grass down to about 6 inches or less, our alpacas and llamas won't even consider eating it. They don't like walking through the tall grass either.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 15, 2009)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Are goats like alpacas in that they usually won't eat tall grass? If we don't keep our grass down to about 6 inches or less, our alpacas and llamas won't even consider eating it. They don't like walking through the tall grass either.


Yep.  The taller the grass, the tougher it gets.


----------



## norcal (Jul 15, 2009)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If we don't keep our grass down to about 6 inches or less, our alpacas and llamas won't even consider eating it. They don't like walking through the tall grass either.


In the arid part of the West coast (or at least where I've lived), grass doesn't grow much after the spring.   There's no rain here in the summer - unlike the East where its moist & green.   So, if I cut it, they still wouldn't eat it, would be my guess.  They much prefer the brush to the grass, that is for sure.   

And they ventured out quite a bit today.   I was very happy to see them eating brush and taking a rest under the oak trees.


----------

